# Patience



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

We are living in a time of instant gratification. Next day delivery, food at your door in 30 mins, a world of information at your fingertips in an instant. 

I think that's why people think cigars are the same. If you can order a meal that should take an hour to prepare but you will have it down your neck in 20 minutes . Why should I wait to ingest my cigars?

You can't order a humidor and a couple bundles of sticks on Monday and be using it and smoking them on Wednesday. Seems that guys don't get that , but they still try. Wiping down their humidor a couple times a day, or running I it under the kitchen sprayer (you know who you are ). It's not better it's just faster. You usually do more harm than good. You unwrap your bundle and fire em up (hell ..that's why you paid for next day shipping ..right?) then you complain about strong acrid taste and a tight draw and write that stick off forever as crap.

Everyone knows that things get better when they're allowed to develop. So when we advise that it may take a couple weeks to get your humidor set up and you should let your sticks acclimate for a few months. It's not a cruel joke ,it's what we've learned over years or decades of being involved in this obsession. We get that you're gonna smoke some rott because the other option is to not smoke at all, but keep in mind that you're not experiencing that cigar's fullest potential and you should note it and revisit the cigar a few months later.

All I'm saying is SLOW DOWN. Let your wine and scotch breathe, let barbecue marinade, let your cigars rest. Even with the world at our fingertips in a millisecond, some things still take time. Sit back ,relax and reap the benefits of your patience. 

Or chug your wine straight from the bottle, throw your frozen pork butt in your smoker and fire up your sticks at 75% rott. Then get on here and complain about it and question why it happened. We'll be here to tell you what you need to do, in a polite way. Because over the years we've learned PATIENCE. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

While I do not have much patience, I have been doing much better with my cigars.

One problem I can't get away from is worrying that a drop in rH in my wineador is part of a bigger problem. And then I can either attack it now and try to fix, or have patience and see if the problem persists...at the risk of delaying having to fix a problem.

And it is a pretty tall task for a noob to walk the tight rope of growing stock, having enough stock acclimated, and not going bankrupt.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Did it plummet or just drop a couple % points. There's a difference between being patient and being proactive. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Solid advice and if you just can't wait find a good B&M for sticks. The crazy amounts of rest really applies to online vendors shipping really wet sticks(not saying some B&M dont).

Tupperdor /cooler would be the instant storage until you can properly set up your desktop. Or you can order one from someone like @WinsorHumidors who sells them seasoned.

While generally patience is required with the hobby, there are ways for new puffers to start into the hobby without having to wait weeks/months. When you're starting out and don't have a stock you can rotate, make use of your B&M.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Did it plummet or just drop a couple % points. There's a difference between being patient and being proactive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Dropped 4% in about 12 hours (last time I checked). I keep telling myself, let it sit, but part of me wants to mist the beads anytime it drops. Patience. Patience. Patience.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

This should be a sticky!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> While I do not have much patience, I have been doing much better with my cigars.
> 
> One problem I can't get away from is worrying that a drop in rH in my wineador is part of a bigger problem. And then I can either attack it now and try to fix, or have patience and see if the problem persists...at the risk of delaying having to fix a problem.
> 
> ...


Walking that tightrope isn't a problem specific to noobs. Everyone knows if you have 30 or 300 sticks it's not quite enough. Hence my reluctance to call this "hobby" a hobby. My Gf "advised"me that she thought I had more than enough cigars. Since then I've cellared enough pipe tobacco to last a couple years. We're a sick group , in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not much experience with wineadors but did you do anything to make it drop. Rotating, cleaning, staring blankly admiring your stash? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

TCstr8 said:


> Dropped 4% in about 12 hours (last time I checked). I keep telling myself, let it sit, but part of me wants to mist the beads anytime it drops. Patience. Patience. Patience.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


How old is your wineador? Mine took a LONG time to stabilize, those shelves/drawers are BONE dry when you get them and all that cedar soaks up RH like a mother.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

I second @UBC03, I used to be one of those guys- order a fiver online and light it up the next day and wondered how the h*** everyone else was tasting chocolate, fruit, cream, pepper, etc. 
Puff helped me out a lot and now that it has been about 9 months since I started doing this right, I have reached the critical mass needed to almost always have enough variety of rested sticks to smoke. 
Patience and planning is going to get you to your goals faster.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> How old is your wineador? Mine took a LONG time to stabilize, those shelves/drawers are BONE dry when you get them and all that cedar soaks up RH like a mother.


Only a few weeks old. I do think that is part of my problem (lack of patience getting it seasoned). Let a bowl of DW w/ sponge sit in there for a few days last week and seemed to stabilize.

Added a few sticks yesterday and dropped 4%.

I'm sure it will get there eventually

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> Only a few weeks old. I do think that is part of my problem (lack of patience getting it seasoned). Let a bowl of DW w/ sp OK the sit in there for a few days last week and seemed to stabilize.
> 
> Added a few sticks yesterday and dropped 4%.
> 
> ...


Assuming you have cedar shelves. You may want to put your sticks back into your tupperdor and season the cedar completely. The wood is sucking moisture from anywhere it can. Including the cigars you just put in there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

TCstr8 said:


> Only a few weeks old. I do think that is part of my problem (lack of patience getting it seasoned). Let a bowl of DW w/ sp OK the sit in there for a few days last week and seemed to stabilize.
> 
> Added a few sticks yesterday and dropped 4%.
> 
> ...


Yeah, give it more time. Mine was up and down for quite a while. Stuffing it with cigars will help too lol.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm a very impatient person by nature, not for instant gratification but I just like getting stuff done and not wasting time. Since I started with cigars I've enjoyed the the patience it takes to truly get going. I've smoked wet cigars from online orders and the B&M, made lots of notes, some of those sticks I'll try again with more rest because I liked the flavours as it was so I'm moving on to fivers rather than singles. This winter I'll probably buy boxes for next summer, slowly building up stock so I work towards a nice rotation that has 9-12 months of rest minimum ..... or more. I currently have 130 sticks in my rotation at various stages, 120 days down to 5 days. This is built on samplers, fiver splits with a buddy, singles and gifts. So far there is only about 5 cigars that I won't ever buy again (had to experience some junk, it's an important part of leaning about the way of cigars), but so many that I'll buy as a fiver or in another sampler for a longer rest, and a few that I'll buy a box of. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> Yeah, give it more time. Mine was up and down for quite a while. Stuffing it with cigars will help too lol.


I'm not sure about that, but I'm a humidor guy not wineador.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

At the beginning it might seem like you'll never have enough sticks to be sitting on them and rotate, trying everything under the sun. Once you settle in and have a good idea of your own palate you'll probably drop the Pokemon mentality. I actually smoke less now than I did when I first started since I don't feel the need to try everything and figure out what I like. I know the exact flavor profiles I like and ones I dislike, it becomes easier to skip things and just stock up on boxes of stuff you know you love. I'm in a situation now, probably as with many BOTL, where I have more stock than I would smoke in at LEAST a year.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

the following method worked on both of my wineadors- YMMV

Two dishes of distilled water with a brand new sponge in each- half submerged, while unplugged until the hygrometer shows 70% or higher for 48 hrs. 

Then plug in the wineador and set temp for 65F and wait till you can observe Rh of 70% or higher for another 48 hrs .

Remove dishes of DW and add your tray of KL and monitor till it maintains Rh of 65% or higher for another 48 hrs.

Now, add your sticks- at this time in my process, I only had about 50 and am not sure if adding a few at a time is better but I have not had any issues since. 

Both my wineadors at present are stuffed to the gills and still not having any issues.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The part that got my attention was seasoning for a few days. To me that's not long enough to let the cedar shelves hydrate enough. I know with humidors if you put cigars on dry cedar, it'll suck the life outta your sticks with a quickness. That's my concern. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> The part that got my attention was seasoning for a few days. To me that's not long enough to let the cedar shelves hydrate enough. I know with humidors if you put cigars on dry cedar, it'll suck the life outta your sticks with a quickness. That's my concern.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The only loose sticks in mine are in celo, otherwise I was thinking about putting boxes in there. Agree with you about just stuffing it with loose cigars while the wood's dry hah.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

selpo said:


> I second @*UBC03*, I used to be one of those guys- order a fiver online and light it up the next day and wondered how the h*** everyone else was tasting chocolate, fruit, cream, pepper, etc.
> Puff helped me out a lot and now that it has been about 9 months since I started doing this right, I have reached the critical mass needed to almost always have enough variety of rested sticks to smoke.
> Patience and planning is going to get you to your goals faster.


Pretty much could have written this post myself. I think we all have to go through some growing pains. How much depends on your willingness to seek and take in other's wisdom.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

@UBC03 well said, and made me laugh as your posts usually do! Though I have to admit it was hard to do at first but now that I have a small stock, it's much easier to let them rest and wait until my sticks are ready

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> @UBC03 well said, and made me laugh as your posts usually do! Though I have to admit it was hard to do at first but now that I have a small sock, it's much easier to let them rest and wait until my sticks are ready
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


 I must admit it was difficult for me also in the beginning but it is worth the wait. Not sure what socks have to do with it, but to each his own.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I must admit it was difficult for me also in the beginning but it is worth the wait. Not sure what socks have to do with it, but to each his own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, damn auto correct... *Stock, I meant to say "now that I have more stock"

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Hahahaha, damn auto correct... *Stock, I meant to say "now that I have more stock"


Oh! I figured it was a typo, but I still read it wrong. >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Hahahaha, damn auto correct... *Stock, I meant to say "now that I have more stock"
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


I figured. .but it still made me laugh. Couldn't pass the opportunity to be a [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I figured. .but it still made me laugh. Couldn't pass the opportunity to be a [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hey, it's better than being a [email protected] any day! Who needs a humidor when you can store your stogies in socks! Lol

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

...that took too damn long to read, post a shorter version.

Haha.

Well stated, and accurate advise.

For those whom it applies, it would behoove you to listen and adopt.

@*UBC03*'s new avatar:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love this thread....accurate and precise and will probably fly over the heads of most newbies because of what you said about instant gratification. Cigars are one of those things in life that makes you slow down ( or should ) and appreciate the investment of time that makes them better. This "hurry up" attitude just makes my head spin...if you don't want to wait for your cigars to mature then head over to 7-11 and get a pak of Swishers or Backwoods. 

I've probably clicked on LIKE in this thread more than many others. UBC...man....we have got to Herf together and get some of the other brothers to do a road trip and meet up. Some of you guys....feels like I've known you for years.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Its an old story. Here's my version of it -

After no sticks for 10-12 years, went to a cigar bar and lit one up. Delicious ! :smile2: Tons of smoke, long impressive ash, faultless burn. I'm back into cigars again !

Go home & take a few various sticks bought at the cigar bar with me. Try them during the week, and all have burn issues; need constant touch-ups. Taste terrible. Hmmmm.

So, I online order the same cigar - the one that reintroduced me to stoggies - that I enjoyed at the cigar bar. Paid a heck of a lot less too. They arrive by USPS 3 day Priority Mail. The following weekend I light one up. - - - It won't stay lit. Tastes like I imagine an old sock would. What the heck ?! :serious:

Go on Puff and read like crazy. As a result, don't smoke another of these cigars for a month. Keep them in a Tupperdor at 65%. Also drybox them awhile before I try another. Much better. Not quite as good as in the cigar bar, but getting there.

Don't smoke another one of these till they have 6wks rest time. Drybox them for a couple of days this time. Light one up and it burns perfectly, lotsa smoke, taste great. Just like the first one from the cigar bar. I am a happy man. - - - Except for the fact that I only have 3 sticks from this one 5-pack that are smokable now. But thankfully, I've been reading along at Puff and buying a few 5ers along the way. I put them in the Tupperdors at 65%, and patiently play the waiting game.

So this is what the long time Puffers were talking about. And I've only been dealing with time frames in the weeks and months. Many of them have not only been resting some of their sticks for months, but have been aging them for years. Lord willing, I'll get there. Enjoy the journey. Learn along the way.

Patience.


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

I really enjoyed reading this whole thread. Sadly I have to say that being new to this I am guilty of a few things mentioned but thanks to folks here I'm learning. Ironically as I sat here reading this I am puffing on a gifted cigar from UBC30 and I can taste the difference that a little patients can do for a cigar. 
I've noticed that as I've gotten older that instant gratification thing isn't such a big thing in life anymore. Now don't get me wrong here. If tomorrow they invent a button I can push and have an explosive orgasm I'm gonna abuse the hell outta that..lol
The only issue I've had with aging a cigar is I'm new and just don't have the inventory built up yet but I'm sure in time I will. Turning to the pipe will help me a lot in that area because I won't have to dip into the humidor as often and I am loving this pipe gig.
If this thread isn't a sticky it sure should be like mentioned before. Mandatory reading for every new guy or gal that joins puff. Thanks Dino.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I find this thread very useful. I for one am guilty of having smoked one ROTT and did not enjoy it at all. That having been said I have since paced myself considerably. I am very new to this hobby which is transitioning into a passion that I enjoy learning about all most as much as I enjoy partaking in. My goal is set in the long term now. I give much more credit to the information that I gather here amongst fellow BOTL on this forum than I do on anything I read while searching the internet. Patients is key not only for enjoying a good smoke but, also for the preparation of storing and maintaining them. I'm only reiterating what @UBC03 stated to show that I read and understand the point he was making. I am fully expecting to wait a year or more before I will have enough stock to be comfortable to have a smoke every day. I've bEen buying samplers and 5ers since February narrowing down my profile (which I've been told will most likely change several times) and have yet to buy a box. There's no rush nor should there be is what I've learned here.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Just buy more than you smoke. Over time, you will have a collection of well aged cigars.

It's all about the math...

Btw, humidors and cedar take a long time to season. If you're impatient, try a coolidor instead. Or tuppedore if your collection is small. Plastic requires no seasoning at all.


----------



## smokeem (Jul 11, 2016)

How much does humidity drop in the cigar per day or week? 1% per week? more?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

About one

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@smokeem made me realize that maybe I should add a few specifics and reasons why things take so long.

WHY WE REST OUR STICKS:
When they arrive rott(right off the truck) the rh is high. Usually above 70. Why? Because some buyers think a cigar needs to pass the squeeze test. But have no idea what a well acclimated cigar feels like and think squishy means fresh.

So we rest our cigars till they become acclimated you the rh that we prefer to smoke them. 
General consensus is that rh drops 1% point per week.
The math; arrives at your door 73 %.You smoke at 65%. That cigar well take approximately 8 weeks to reach you preferred rh. I like to let it stabilize at that rh an extra month or so. It will also help you avoid a cigars "sick" period. Where ammonia in the leaves is being released.

WHY IS 65% A RECOMMENDED RH%:
It will help you avoid burn issues, bugs, and leave you a cushion for rh fluctuation.

ACCLIMATING IS NOT AGING:
acclimating(resting) your cigars takes a few months to a few years. Aging is a long term pursuit ,decades of maintaining a consistent environment. I won't get into aging rh's . I'll defer that to the experts.

WHY DOES IT TAKE 2 WEEKS TO SEASON A WOODEN BOX.

Sure you can wipe it down with dw(distilled water) I've done it. Won't do it again. When you wipe down your humi ,you take the chance of over saturating the wood and splitting the seams in your humidor. Whether it's a 25$ Chinese import or a 2000$ handmade piece of heirloom furniture. It's still your hard earned money. So take the time, put a bowl of dw with a sponge or buy a Boveda seasoning pack. Let it sit a couple weeks to soak up the moisture, then put in your humidifier(beads, Boveda, not the foam crap that came with it) give it another couple days to settle. Then toss in your sticks. 
Expect your rh to drop or rise, depending on the rh of your cigars.

BOVEDA PACKS AND BEADS ARE NOT MAGIC:

They're a great product but don't work instantly. Don't say I put 2 Boveda packs in an hour ago and they're not working.Give them and beads a couple days(sometimes more) to work.
If your seal or the bottom of your box is leaking, they can't help.

I understand that this is painting with a broad brush and your question may be more specific. By all means ask. You'll be answered quickly and with respect. We remember what it was like just starting out. Be glad you have the internet to help. Allot of us didn't. So enjoy the forum, the hope you find the answers you seek. Maybe even make a few friends.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73 (Mar 21, 2016)

As a noob I can speak the truth of this. I am a big Rocky Patel Fan and bought one of his more popular fivers. Two days in smoked one and said this stick sucks why does everyone love it. Didn't touch a second until 2 months later and it was a totally different cigar then the first. The other three are on month three and probably going to let them sit another month or two before trying again.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@greenmonster714

Already invented by Woody Allen ... it's called the Orgasmatron ... revealed for the first time in the movie Sleeper ... you can get it on eBay for oh ... around $20 ...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

With a bunch of new guys kickin off the year with a Christmas gifts they can't wait to play with. I figured I'd resurrect this thread I did a line time ago.


----------



## Tug197 (Dec 16, 2016)

Patience? Sir, I'm going to need to to translate that foreign word to English please..... 

Kidding. Lol. I have absolutely no patience, so I somewhat enjoy hobbies that force me to work on it. Like cigars! Thanks for bringing this thread back up. Sage advice.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Your 1st post is spot on. I was the one that ordered some smokes only to be disappointed how they were rott. I bought a Olivia O from my B&M back when I was getting into cigars. Thought it was good so I picked up a 5er online. Smoked one the day they arrived and thought it was the worst thing ever. Within a week they were smoked/passed out. Cigars rott need to rest for at least a few weeks. I still smoke sticks right off my B&M shelf. My B&M is small with light traffic throughout the day. The sticks he has sit for a few weeks before he swaps out the box. I look for boxes that have a few sticks remaining and smoke those. He usually keeps his walk in at 68-70% RH.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Just read the thread. This is spot-on advice for anyone getting into the hobby / obsession, thanks for writing that @UBC03


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

To the new guys - I got back into cigars last spring (after a long absence). Back in June, I bought a bunch of cigars off the devil auction site. I so looked forward to smoking them. They arrived and when I opened the box I was overtaken by the aroma of . . . . strong ammonia :surprise:

I came on Puff and was advised that the cigars were young and needed some time. (I had planned to wait a month before smoking the first one originally.) Those cigars have been resting for about 6 1/2 months now. Last week I smoked three of these cigars and they've all been wonderful. :smile2:

It seems like it'll take forever, but the time does pass. To anyone with the slightest bit of interest, - I recommend getting a Missouri Meerschaum cob pipe, a pouch of Carter Hall pipe tobacco, some pipe cleaners, and a Czech Tool. These items will run you maybe $15-20. While you learn your new pipe & find out if this might be something you'd like to pursue further, your stoggies are resting. Doing this, I didn't smoke a single one of my resting cigars for a 3 month period. After wasting several sticks, I knew I was gonna wait & the pipe helped me do that.


----------



## Azsmoker (Jan 4, 2017)

Excellent thread. From reading all of the questions about humidor, seasoning and not holding humidity, this should be a sticky for all to learn from!


----------



## ChiefH (Jan 1, 2017)

I started prepping a humidor 8 days ago. It's a small 50 count box, not expensive but hopefully will meet my needs. I've had distilled water sitting inside awaiting boveda packs to arrive. I ordered the 84 seasoning packs and 65s for long term humidification. It's taking a long time for the boveda packs to arrive, scheduled for Friday. That will be 2 weeks with distilled water. Once they arrive I will calibrate the hygrometer. I checked it today and it reads 73 rh with temp at 72 but again, not calibrated. It ready 56 rh before water. Looks like the water isn't evaporating any more. My question is, after 2 weeks with water, do I need to throw in the 84s, or just the 65s and let it stabilize? 

My first humidor, trying to practice patience. I really want to get some cigars in there as I know they won't be ready to smoke right away. Itching to pull the trigger on some fivers, still stuck stopping at the B&M 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I would leave the dw in until you receive your 65% Bovedas. Before putting them in your humi calibrate your hygrometer with one. Just place a Boveda along with your hygro in a freezer bag sealed then, place that inside another freezer bag sealed. Let it sit for 24 hours then you can find your + or - at 65%. It's best to calibrate your hygro at the rh your using for accuracy. I'm on two weeks myself seasoning a 30-50 count humi so, I do understand. The trial is hard but, the rewards are great. These are just my opinions.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remember when you put in your Boveda packs let it settle a few days before your start chuckin sticks in it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> It's best to calibrate your hygro at the rh your using for accuracy.


That's going to depend on the type of hygrometer. Puck hygros with one-touch calibration default to 75% when you hold down the calibration button; there are no incremental adjustments on those. Obviously, they were designed to calibrate to a salt test. This used to be SOP for most digital hygros. Ever wondered why Boveda calibration packs are 75% too? There's your answer.


----------



## ChiefH (Jan 1, 2017)

Copy all, will heed your advice. The hygrometer is digital and is adjustable. I'll calibrate to a Boveda 65 as advised. Thanks all.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's going to depend on the type of hygrometer. Puck hygros with one-touch calibration default to 75% when you hold down the calibration button; there are no incremental adjustments on those. Obviously, they were designed to calibrate to a salt test. This used to be SOP for most digital hygros. Ever wondered why Boveda calibration packs are 75% too? There's your answer.


I honestly hadn't considered that. My train of thought was stuck on hygros that can not be calibrated. I know that a hygrometer that is off by say 2 @ 65 may be off by 4 @ 80. Just using those figures as a reference.

I learned something about hygros that can be calibrated today.


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

I went 0-100 real quick. I did more research than I probably needed narrowing down a humidor. I first was looking at a desktop which soon fizzled with my expectations and others here saying when you think you have enough room, you don't. 

I went balls in and purchased a cabinet humidor. I then realized that I have a large humidor and zero sticks. 

I only lucked out because I have kept track of cigars I've smoked over the last years and what I like. I was fortunate enough to be able to drop a little coin on some quality sticks to get it semi filled up.

I've accumulated over 300 sticks and 5 boxes over the last 2 months and my humidor still looks empty. 

I've come to the realization that there's a starting point for everyone and that starting point can drastically vary in each individual. 

I enjoy simply looking into the humidor and staring at them. They don't know their fate but I do and it's going to be a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Love this thread....accurate and precise and will probably fly over the heads of most newbies because of what you said about instant gratification. Cigars are one of those things in life that makes you slow down ( or should ) and appreciate the investment of time that makes them better. This "hurry up" attitude just makes my head spin...if you don't want to wait for your cigars to mature then head over to 7-11 and get a pak of Swishers or Backwoods.
> 
> I've probably clicked on LIKE in this thread more than many others. UBC...man....we have got to Herf together and get some of the other brothers to do a road trip and meet up. Some of you guys....feels like I've known you for years.


This is the stuff that drives me crazy on the wine forum and cellar tracker for wine. Noobs buying wines, paying some high $$$ for bottles that are meant to sit in a damp, cool and dark cellar for about 2 decades to be opened when they are in a prime drinking window.

Yet they write notes about the harshness and tannic nature of these great wines and rare them poorly.

Patience is truly a virtue and has such Great rewards. For most a bottle of Boyle or inexpensive wine called Bordeaux Bourgeois as well as plenty of wines are meant for immediate consumption. Like with cigars but multiply that by 4-10 years, you just have to wonder if they buy blindly and are fine with infanticide on something that will be truly remarkable and rewarding as they get into their golden years.

The internet and social media play a huge role in this generation of immediate gratification. I do Amazon Prime too, which also make young people think anything should ordered should arrive within 2 days.

Just sit back and watch them learn as anything worthwhile usually involves some waiting. This may be part of the reason for such high divorce rates among those married 5 years or less as well.

You choose as best as you can based on compatibility as then you age together and grow old.

Life isn't a picnic so people should expect a ton of ups and downs while you grow together and start to appreciate tolerance from your spouse as well as yourself.

Those of us who have been married a while realize how much our spouses actually put up with and appreciate them for all of this.

The same is true of wines and cigars. Sure you will have off bottles and sticks but Rome wasn't built in a day.

Enjoy the lessons of life rather than getting to worked up about such things or you might be a very lonely person as you age jumping from one thing to another.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> This is the stuff that drives me crazy on the wine forum and cellar tracker for wine. Noobs buying wines, paying some high $$$ for bottles that are meant to sit in a damp, cool and dark cellar for about 2 decades to be opened when they are in a prime drinking window.
> 
> Yet they write notes about the harshness and tannic nature of these great wines and rare them poorly.
> 
> ...


I'd like to age my wine, but I'm afraid the box will start leaking....

We have a hard enough time trying to convince guys/gals that 3 or 4 months rest is a prerequisite to enjoyable cigars.

I'm amazed at some actually aged collections of ccs that have ten or twenty years on em. But I couldn't imagine saying that cigar is unsmokable for twenty years, such as the wine you spoke about. That truly is a lifelong pursuit.


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm patient!!! I have all my online orders ship once a week! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SmokeSilent said:


> I'm patient!!! I have all my online orders ship once a week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like someone's dancin with the devil.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Champagne InHand said:


> This is the stuff that drives me crazy on the wine forum and cellar tracker for wine. Noobs buying wines, paying some high $$$ for bottles that are meant to sit in a damp, cool and dark cellar for about 2 decades to be opened when they are in a prime drinking window.
> 
> Yet they write notes about the harshness and tannic nature of these great wines and rare them poorly.
> 
> ...


This should be a life "stickie" ...lives lived in the fast lane are usually devoid of real meaning. Those who are sticklers about wine and cigars are accused of being snobs...unfair accusation I think because we want the best of things...so we try to PIF by talking to others about quality. ..at times that may come across as snobbish to some. Now that I'm in my 60's I can see a noob in a B&M who will light the wrong end of a cigar and I'll just lean over and ask..." how's that cigar do'in for ya?"


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Things in life that get better with age. Conversations, good wine, good cigars, whisky and firewood. 

There should be some life sticky that states this but think of all the youngsters that don't bother to read stickies or anything unless it's labeled as a life cheat. 

Time will cure them if this, but I envy people who were able to buy good cigars, wine and such in their late 20s and had the patience to hold what needed to be held. I love it even better having friend like this in their 50s who a generous with their treasures. I try to be generous as good karma always has a way of repaying you or somebody you care about in kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

When I first started smoking cigars, I rolled my eyes at the whole "wait at least three months before smoking anything new to your stash."

That is, until I signed up for the NOOB PIF. @OneStrangeOne graciously hooked me up with some smokes that had 1-2 years of rest on them. Once you've smoked a Tatuaje with 2 years of rest, you'll shut the hell up and listen.

Now, I religiously follow the 3-month rule and I also save one or two cigars from each 5-pack I buy so that I can smoke them at the 1 and 2 year mark.

I just purchased a Diamond Crown Julius Caesar Churchill that I'm going to smoke when I graduate in a year and a half. That will be a damn fine experience.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MidwestToker said:


> When I first started smoking cigars, I rolled my eyes at the whole "wait at least three months before smoking anything new to your stash."
> 
> That is, until I signed up for the NOOB PIF. @OneStrangeOne graciously hooked me up with some smokes that had 1-2 years of rest on them. Once you've smoked a Tatuaje with 2 years of rest, you'll shut the hell up and listen.
> 
> ...


My buddies give me the same eye roll if I warn em that a cigar has under 6 months on it. That's my minimum.

They're all buy it and and smoke it guys and think letting cigars rest for a few years is the dumbest thing they've ever heard. But they always comment how easy mine smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> My buddies give me the same eye roll if I warn em that a cigar has under 6 months on it. That's my minimum.
> 
> They're all buy it and and smoke it guys and think letting cigars rest for a few years is the dumbest thing they've ever heard. But they always comment how easy mine smoke.


Live and learn. That's basically how it goes. Growing wine grapes you learn this. It takes almost 5 seasons to get decent harvest from first planting. This latest crop where I replanted almost everything would be on it third season. Damned bunnies have chewed the stalks that were hard from freezing, down to the nub. I'm a bit heart broken.

I have to see if they will come back this season but just last year I had little growth from a year with 5 late frosts and then a drought ridden Summer. I'm hoping the roots have gone really deep.

If not I'll have to replace almost 25 vines, which will not be Riesling but hybrid Vidal Blanc. It makes decent Ice Wine and they grow very fast.

I need to trap these bunnies and relocate. If it was hunting season they would all be dead. Still relocating them to the towns large park 5 miles away is my best option now.

Patience is a virtue but it can be a bitch as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefH (Jan 1, 2017)

Update on my humidor. After reading all your advice, patience paid off. 2 weeks with DW. Threw in Boveda 65s. After calibrating my hygro and waiting a couple days, box was at 65 rh 72 f. I now have about 15 sticks inside and it's holding steady.

Gotta fill it now, time to start looking at all those online sites I've seen mentioned.


----------



## JustJoshua (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a hard time not firing up a cigar right off the truck: I have smoked for years and the temptation is still real but I have tamed myself a little and usually wait at least a week with two new sticks in my daily humidor that the humidity is 62 to 64. At 43 years old i still have little patience but enjoy this thread as it reminds me to slow down and smell the roses along the way.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like to bring this up when we get an influx of new guys.. Kind of explains one of the main characteristics must noobs need to work on

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I like to bring this up when we get an influx of new guys.. Kind of explains one of the main characteristics must noobs need to work on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you. I had not seen it before and it is an excellent thread full of good advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2017)

So, how do you keep track of how long any particular cigar has aged once you get a 100 or so in the humidor?


----------



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

I see myself as a pretty patient guy, and when it comes to whiskey, bbq and cigars I am one of the most patient guys on earth!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> So, how do you keep track of how long any particular cigar has aged once you get a 100 or so in the humidor?


Mark the cello with the date you got it. They also make blank bands that I've seen others use. Personally I don't do either, I got an idea if the stick was new in the last 1-2 months, and after 2 months in my humi the sticks are right where i like em.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> Mark the cello with the date you got it. They also make blank bands that I've seen others use. Personally I don't do either, I got an idea if the stick was new in the last 1-2 months, and after 2 months in my humi the sticks are right where i like em.


This or a great memory. I try to keep receipts for box purchases which count for most of my cigars. I can just look in my email receipt file if I want an email fact date.

I am bad with stickers and I have many naked sticks too so they just don't work for me. Thank Gof wines have labels with vintage dates and such but I Jeep receipts on those as well as use a specialized warehouse software and move around bottles in the cellar. I try to do this I humidity with cigars that are individuals as well. No software for them, just movement and receipts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Mark the cello with the date you got it. They also make blank bands that I've seen others use. Personally I don't do either, I got an idea if the stick was new in the last 1-2 months, and after 2 months in my humi the sticks are right where i like em.


What are you using to mark the cello? I'd worry about the scent that a sharpie would leave. Although I guess you could get those little paper sticky dots and just use a regular pen. Does anyone on here have any 5+ year aged sticks that are labeled without any off effects? Maybe I'm just being paranoid?

Then comes keeping track of nude singles...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

awk6898 said:


> What are you using to mark the cello? I'd worry about the scent that a sharpie would leave. Although I guess you could get those little paper sticky dots and just use a regular pen. Does anyone on here have any 5+ year aged sticks that are labeled without any off effects? Maybe I'm just being paranoid?
> 
> Then comes keeping track of nude singles...


I use dots, addy return labels or sharpies, with the sharpie I usually try to write on the fold over, let it dry before I stick it in the humidor, no problems. Boxes get a sticky dot. On Naked singles I use the addy labels and write the date crossways and cut it down small enough to fit the back of the band.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Do these "rules" apply to singles bought from my local well stocked and managed cigar store/lounge? I picked a few up today.
I do admit I'm smoking a few of a bundle I got just last week but it's all I had:frown2:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Do these "rules" apply to singles bought from my local well stocked and managed cigar store/lounge? I picked a few up today.
> 
> I do admit I'm smoking a few of a bundle I got just last week but it's all I had:frown2:


Did it look as if the box was new or do they clear off their shelves quickly? Sometimes you can find aged gems and other times they can be worse that ROTT because many over humidify.

I would at least give them a few days to get the rH down below 69rH. Just to be on the safe side.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

awk6898 said:


> What are you using to mark the cello? I'd worry about the scent that a sharpie would leave. Although I guess you could get those little paper sticky dots and just use a regular pen. Does anyone on here have any 5+ year aged sticks that are labeled without any off effects? Maybe I'm just being paranoid?
> 
> Then comes keeping track of nude singles...


99% of the cigars I buy come sans cello. Most are stored in their original box with either the production date stamped on by the factory or my acquisition date written on the back. And I keep a spread sheet that records date and purchase info.

For loose cigars going into trays I use these blank bands for dates and any other pertinent info...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYFG3PU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There are shield style blank bands available too. But I like these rectangular one best because I can slide them down to the bottom to protect the foot.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've dug up an old thread of mine for the new guys.. Hope ya enjoy it..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I've dug up an old thread of mine for the new guys.. Hope ya enjoy it..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for bumping this. It answers some questions I had. Great info.


----------



## Smoking Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I've dug up an old thread of mine for the new guys.. Hope ya enjoy it..lol
> 
> Glad u dug this up. You are right on. This was my experience exactly. This is one of the 2 important things I learned in this forum, the other is the 65% RH recommendation. I've definitely missed out on some good smokes because they just weren't ready and I didn't know it - some that I got from the internet ROTT but also some I got from B&M's right out of the store (ROOTS, ha ha).
> 
> ...Learning patience...well, not really, just deciding to wait


----------



## JBB58 (Oct 9, 2017)

I wish I would have read this thread sooner....i probably wasted some really good smokes by smoking them to soon...oh well live and learn
I always thought a cigar was a cigar...smoke them if ya got them.
I now have my cigars in a new to me used humidor waiting on that special day.


----------



## Tailwind (Sep 21, 2017)

Solid and simple advice. I remember being super super excited when I got my first humidor and wanting to rush things. Now, I check my RH a couple times a week and let my gars hang out with one another for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RentonCigarCrab (Nov 4, 2017)

One of the best post I ever read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

RentonCigarCrab said:


> One of the best post I ever read
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see this thread bumped up once in awhile

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedgieVLS (Nov 4, 2017)

I just joined the puff community and I have to agree, this bad boy should be added as a sticky/mandatory reading for newbies.
I learned a great deal and want to thank everyone who either added or reaffirmed important points.
Thanks Puffers!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

It is true, it has been proven that most everyone has attention deficit dosorder due to the high tech gadgets. How may times do you sit down to watch a Show on TV and find yourself with your I-Pad, tablet or smart phone in hand. Listening skills have diminished tremendously. Distractions are constant; I can’t drive home from work without seeing someone texting and weaving on the interstate.

I see bad reviews a lot, complaining of cigar will not stay lit, wrapper is breaking, burns uneven. I store my cigars under proper humidity for 2-6 weeks and there fine. Knowing how to light a cigar is important as well as knowing how to smoke a cigar. Im a newbie but I realized pretty quickly I needed to protect my investment. I purchased a blemished Daniel Marshall Humidor that I still haven’t found a blemish on, probably because I haven’t taken the time to look throughly. I use Boveda because for me their low maintenance and mindless. 

I totally agree a bad smoke today may be a favorite down the road. I guess we all should be slow to speak and swift to hear and we would be better in many areas.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like to resurrect this thread every few months.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I like to resurrect this thread every few months..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This is a good one. Could save new enthusiasts some time and, heartache.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> This is a good one. Could save new enthusiasts some time and, heartache.


If they have PATIENCE to slow down and read it.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

Haha, first time to see the thread, and i had to have a lot of patience to read through it first! 

Thankfully when it comes to patience for my sticks, i ended up picking up a significant number of sticks more than i could smoke in a reasonable time... bought a 300 stick humidor and had to fill it, yet I might only smoke 3-4 sticks a month (not including giving some to friends), so they've had a good chance to rest. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Time to knock the dust off this relic..

sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I learned a lot from this thread and, even now it's as relevant to me as it was then. This thread is cigar school.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> This should be a sticky!


 I believe so, half the time I don't know wheaten i'm pitchen or ketchen so I have no choice but to be slow.. lol


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Great thoughts... the instantaneous society has had such a negative impact of so many facets of life... thanks for the lesson on cigars that has much deeper meanings


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Great post! This has taught me so much. Thank you


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm sorry guys, but could someone please tell me what's going on? I didn't feel like reading through the first 9 pages. I just ain't got that kinda time. BTW, my cigars are burning like crap. Could someone help me with that? Thanks, I'll check back in a month or so...


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm sorry guys, but could someone please tell me what's going on? I didn't feel like reading through the first 9 pages. I just ain't got that kinda time. BTW, my cigars are burning like crap. Could someone help me with that? Thanks, I'll check back in a month or so...


They're probably over humified... put em in with a Bovida 65 for 10-15 min and try again...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just a bump (reminder) for some of the noobs.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

For all yunz jumping down the cbid rabbit hole.. In six months from now, remember we have guys that run cigars for the troops.. You'll have plenty you don't want..lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> This should be a sticky!


 agreed


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm sorry guys, but could someone please tell me what's going on? I didn't feel like reading through the first 9 pages. I just ain't got that kinda time. BTW, my cigars are burning like crap. Could someone help me with that? Thanks, I'll check back in a month or so...


 LOL!!! hurry up and wait brother


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

As a noob, I went thru it also and learned my lesson. Patience goes a long way in terms of flavor in your cigars. As a matter a fact I am going back to earlier cigars that weren't rested properly to give them a 2nd chance. Live and learn.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

rvillegachapa said:


> As a noob, I went thru it also and learned my lesson. Patience goes a long way in terms of flavor in your cigars. As a matter a fact I am going back to earlier cigars that weren't rested properly to give them a 2nd chance. Live and learn.


Yep. I've got some cigars from the first sampler a 5 packs I bought off Cbid still. Now they have ~2+ years on them and anytime I grab one to smoke I remember why I haven't smoked them up. Slow and steady. If only I knew then what I know now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Yeah i’d say sticky this post. I have the patience of jobe when it comes to cigars, but it’s kindly hard due to very severe OCD, but I have zero problem of passive seasoning any of my huimidors I let my last one sit for 13 days, and when I get new sticks in I have no problem letting them rest for close to a month before I try them. But here’s the thing, and I can NOT help it, I check the temp and RH about 10 times a day, lord I just can’t help but not to.. lol just a noob thing I reckon.. y’all have a goodn


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sophie0503 said:


> Yeah i'd say sticky this post. I have the patience of jobe when it comes to cigars, but it's kindly hard due to very severe OCD, but I have zero problem of passive seasoning any of my huimidors I let my last one sit for 13 days, and when I get new sticks in I have no problem letting them rest for close to a month before I try them. But here's the thing, and I can NOT help it, I check the temp and RH about 10 times a day, lord I just can't help but not to.. lol just a noob thing I reckon.. y'all have a goodn


You won't hear me say this often, but YOU should get a WiFi hygrometer system.

Personally, I check my HF beads and Bovedas more often than I check my hygros. And that's only every other month or so.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i'd say sticky this post. I have the patience of jobe when it comes to cigars, but it's kindly hard due to very severe OCD, but I have zero problem of passive seasoning any of my huimidors I let my last one sit for 13 days, and when I get new sticks in I have no problem letting them rest for close to a month before I try them. But here's the thing, and I can NOT help it, I check the temp and RH about 10 times a day, lord I just can't help but not to.. lol just a noob thing I reckon.. y'all have a goodn
> ...


 yes sir it sounds like I need to for sure it kills me not to know, but I have one that will not budge from 71F-66RH I guess I got lucky or something sometimes it'll be 70, but 9 times outta 10 71 and the RH never changes, i'll Look those WiFi things up, lord I need something. I mean I know I already drive my wife crazy, but yes that sounds like a perfect intervention here.. thanks brother, have a goodn..


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

Ha, this thread is great. My first Devil site purchase is coming Friday...guess I'm gonna be starting to try those things out sometime around say Halloween. I guess I'll still be frequenting the B&M a lot. But after reading this thread and others about resting cigars...I may have to revisit some that I wrote off even after someone trustworthy recommended them. They were probably too new/wet, even off the shelf of the B&M. And other than a few singles, the only sticks I have rested are some CCs...and now I'm learning that I should just hold onto those for about 10 years before I smoke em. Grrrr. 

Funny, with fine wine and the CCs, I've managed to be patient and hold them (just didn't know CCs should be aged like wine...that is decades...) but I've been smoking more and more this past year and don't have enough stock of NCs to be patient. 

I'm curious though, what is dryboxing? I've seen it mentioned a few times. When I want a smoke, I usually just grab one out of the desktop humi or stop in at the B&M. Also, bout this rotating business.... only rotating I do is when the CCs in the humi get low, I restock it from the CCs in the tuppador. My Tuppador has always been at 69-70. The humi is around 65-66.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

I only have very limited experience with isoms, thanks to @blackrabbit, some folks do let their cc's rest for years say, but are very experienced in keeping cc's from what i've read on here, and have been collecting/ smokeing them for years, and know exactly what it's gonna taste like when they pull it from the humidor. I hope to someday be like that. But dry boxing is lowering the humidity level within the cigar itself by storeing it in a empty cigar box or some sort of container If you're mostly storeing and smoking cc's already and are at the F and RH you have listed you're not really far from the temp and RH to what cc's like I've seen low to mid 60s both F and RH and if it were me i'd only drybox it for 24 hrs to see at first, barring something goes haywire and you get a reading of over 70F and a high RH. But some of the folks that really know will chime in here i'm sure and correct some of what i've left out and give better info, but keep at it you'll get it.. have a goodn..


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If I dry box.I'll let it sit on my cabinet for about a 5-6 days. Then run it under the faucet(i think Jack uses DW) let it sit overnight.. 

Haven't dry boxes in a while. My cabinet runs at 61 - 63%, so there is rarely a need.

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Discreetpuffer said:


> Ha, this thread is great. My first Devil site purchase is coming Friday...guess I'm gonna be starting to try those things out sometime around say Halloween. I guess I'll still be frequenting the B&M a lot. But after reading this thread and others about resting cigars...I may have to revisit some that I wrote off even after someone trustworthy recommended them. They were probably too new/wet, even off the shelf of the B&M. And other than a few singles, the only sticks I have rested are some CCs...and now I'm learning that I should just hold onto those for about 10 years before I smoke em. Grrrr.
> 
> Funny, with fine wine and the CCs, I've managed to be patient and hold them (just didn't know CCs should be aged like wine...that is decades...) but I've been smoking more and more this past year and don't have enough stock of NCs to be patient.
> 
> I'm curious though, what is dryboxing? I've seen it mentioned a few times. When I want a smoke, I usually just grab one out of the desktop humi or stop in at the B&M. Also, bout this rotating business.... only rotating I do is when the CCs in the humi get low, I restock it from the CCs in the tuppador. My Tuppador has always been at 69-70. The humi is around 65-66.





Sophie0503 said:


> I only have very limited experience with isoms, thanks to @*blackrabbit*, some folks do let their cc's rest for years say, but are very experienced in keeping cc's from what i've read on here, and have been collecting/ smokeing them for years, and know exactly what it's gonna taste like when they pull it from the humidor. I hope to someday be like that. But dry boxing is lowering the humidity level within the cigar itself by storeing it in a empty cigar box or some sort of container If you're mostly storeing and smoking cc's already and are at the F and RH you have listed you're not really far from the temp and RH to what cc's like I've seen low to mid 60s both F and RH and if it were me i'd only drybox it for 24 hrs to see at first, barring something goes haywire and you get a reading of over 70F and a high RH. But some of the folks that really know will chime in here i'm sure and correct some of what i've left out and give better info, but keep at it you'll get it.. have a goodn..


This is exactly why we have rules about discussing CC's outside of the Habanos forum. We go easy on the occasional passing mention of them, but when your post is likely to spark a discussion of them, or keeps happening over and over, then it's absolutely, positively not allowed.

@*Discreetpuffer* - How 'bout living up to your handle and being more discreet. We have rules and you are expected to follow them just like everyone else. The next one will come with consequences.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-forum/220210-puff-com-community-rules.html

@*Sophie0503* - How 'bout keeping in mind CC's are a restricted subject and simply not responding when someone else steps over that line.

-Puff Moderating Team


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Roger that, my mistake I just got sucked in tryin to help ‘em what I could, may not of helped at all. but I hear ya loud and clear buddy..


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Discreetpuffer said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, this thread is great. My first Devil site purchase is coming Friday...guess I'm gonna be starting to try those things out sometime around say Halloween. I guess I'll still be frequenting the B&M a lot. But after reading this thread and others about resting cigars...I may have to revisit some that I wrote off even after someone trustworthy recommended them. They were probably too new/wet, even off the shelf of the B&M. And other than a few singles, the only sticks I have rested are some CCs...and now I'm learning that I should just hold onto those for about 10 years before I smoke em. Grrrr.
> ...


My apologies. I tried reading all the rules but must've missed or blanked on the 'no discussing isoms anywhere outside of the habano forum.' Won't happen again.

Sorry @Sophie0503 for getting you in trouble &#128556;


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Great reading in here, unfortunately I should have joined here six months ago ahaha. patience has never been a strong suit of mine. luckily I had bought two boxes early on so of the 20 or so left from then they have had time to sit(5-6 months now). I just bought about 200 sticks now in the last 2 weeks and will be patient with these, which shouldnt be too hard as I have some sticks that have sat for a while now.

Thanks @msmith1986 for referring me over here. Next stop once I get these sticks in from shipping is to hit up the Noob sampler trade thread.
looking forward to gaining even more info on here as a I read


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I got that flu bug Bad (twice) during last Christmas season. It affected my sinuses & upper respiratory system and basically I had to go off all cigar & pipe smoking. It has taken a long time to recover and I've only had two cigars and a few bowls of pipe tobacco since then. (A situation I plan to remedy !)
On the plus side - - this gave my cigars lots of time to rest. The two I had were terrific in all ways.

When you're first building up your humidor stash it seems like it'll take forever to rest them. Out of impatience, you'll probably try a few early. We've all been there. Those cigars will basically be wasted - funky burn & harsh taste. They may be plugged and impossible to smoke.

But if you bought good quality cigars & rested them under proper conditions, they'll come around.

Many guys have found it helpful to buy a Missouri Meerschaum cob pipe, a pouch of Carter Hall pipe tobacco, a Czech pipe tool, and some pipe cleaners. All of this will run you about $15. While your cigars are resting, you'll have something to smoke. Even if you later decide not to stick with pipes, this helps make cigar rest time fly by much quicker. (As an added bonus, pipe smoking is about the cheapest way to enjoy tobacco - as little as 1/10 the cost of cigars.)

Good luck !


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That's some good advice. I have been considering taking this route. Ive been blessed by a few of the brothers here that have helped me out with some rested sticks, but I have been researching the pipe route and it seems like a good way to go while I rest the things I've bought. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I too have been leaning toward pipe smoking. I can’t age anything past a few weeks. Need to get ahead of the curve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Aging cigars requires that you know what you like enough that your confident you’ll want to smoke them in a year or two. Resting cigars 6 months is pretty easy. Just buy more than you can smoke and keeping buying.

The guys on here that we admire because they have huge stashes with some times years of aging those cigars are not psychics or magicians who knew what they would like years later and bought all the right cigars. They are guys who have been smoking for decades and truly know what they like and they buy accordingly. They weren't necessarily looking to age cigars or build huge fortified humidors. They've simply been doing this for a very long time and are experts because of experience.

In my opinion, patience isn't a measurement of how long you've let your cigars sit before they are perfect. Its a measurement of your years of experience enjoying cigars and trying not to think about it too much. Everything else will work itself out with time and experience. In the mean time, as noobs, we can just trust what they are telling us and follow our own path. If your meant to be a long time pipe/cigar smoker, then it will all come in time. I would imagine most of us will probably get bored or interested in something else and drift away, coming back years later. 

Never can tell...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When I see posts with " they weren't good, I let em rest for 3 days" and "I've been aging these cigars for a couple months" , it's time to bump this thread..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## ben805 (Jun 21, 2016)

whenever i buy a box i always smoke one ROTT, if it taste good i continue to smoke while they rest, if they taste off from the get go then I would stash them away for awhile and smoke something else from the humidor, i've build up a decent collection of different cigars in the past 2 years to not overthink about resting/aging newly received "treats".


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Since we've gotten alot new members as of late, some new to this "hobby" in general. I thought I'd give this oldie but goodie a bump.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Since we've gotten alot new members as of late, some new to this "hobby" in general. I thought I'd give this oldie but goodie a bump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This thread is worth bumps and re-reads. Invaluable information!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> This thread is worth bumps and re-reads. Invaluable information!


Excellent thread enjoy reading it every time .I am in the process of reseasoning a humi and its been 6 days so far and figure another week or longer. There in Tupperware so whats the rush any ways..rather do it right them having my ceday tray suck my stogies dry...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

This thread was put up at a perfect time for me. I am a "full steam ahead" kind of person and have been getting frustrated due to the fact that the all flavors I used to taste, I'm not getting now. I have been blaming everything except my lack of patience, so now I am slowing down. I have been buying fivers and samplers here and there, trying to catch up on all the new (to me) stuff that you all are smoking now, and firing them up as soon as I get them. Even some of my old favorites didn't taste the same. While I don't have enough (yet) for any long term aging, I am letting everything sit at least a few days and am noticing a significant difference in flavor. I needed something to slap me. I suppose now I will be obsessed with "slowing down", and ease myself back into this wonderful world, like I did the first time many years ago - and that's a good thing. Thanks for putting this up. I enjoy this place very much.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

This thread was good read again for me, so I'll give it a bump.


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

I have read alot of similar posts to those in this thread that say to let them rest, slow down. basically saying..

do it the right way to enjoy it the right way.

But I also want to support the other end of the conversation. I may be new But I believe you SHOULD have one ROTT. 

if someone has arguments against this in all wars. I love a good debate. keep in mind I'm only about a year to two years into this hobby.

however, from my experience.. alot of cigars do benefit from testing and aging. BUT I've had some that I have enjoyed more when they weren't 6 months or a year or more, as some say is what is required.

I've had some brands such as Diesel, that I have enjoyed rott, and have enjoyed at 3 months But after that.. they lose appeal. 

I've also had some brands such as Nica libre and Oliva with over 6 months or more possibly. and they are better to me than ROTT. 

so I Will say, buy an extra cigar of something new your trying, to have ROTT. to compare it to what It's like when Its rested or aged. you might just find that their is some that you prefer young.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Seems like a good time to bump this thread.. Lots of burn issue and storage inquiries.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Seems like a good time to bump this thread.. Lots of burn issue and storage inquiries.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I vote that this thread be a sticky! What say you Mods?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thought it was time for a bump on this thread

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer (Sep 24, 2018)

Patients are your lifeblood, as a dedicated health care provider.
Wait. Wrong forum. 

Patience is a funny thing.. it's easier to have when you know what you might get. Few folks will put a cake in the oven and then impatiently remove and eat said cake 10 minutes later. It's because the expectation of what a cake is is clear to most adults. Most adults are also aware that if the bake time isn't observed, you'll be eating an unbaked and probably not tasty cake. I made an assumption here that cakes take longer than 10 minutes to bake.

I had read that I should smoke a cigar slowly. But I smoked some quickly anyway with the purpose and possible thought process that enjoying as much cigar as quickly as possible would enhance my puffing pleasure. The expectation became clear pretty quick that the cigar would taste terrible unless I was more patient and took my time. Lesson learned, I now puff slower as routine without having to think about it. I don't even think about it as being patient, I think about it as the way to enjoy it. If anything, now I smoke too slow.

I was also impatient about resting cigars to get them acclimated. Optimized draw, burn and flavor are pretty important factors, yet I had been enjoying cigars directly from the B&M, so why wait? Well, I didn't. And I didn't even know what I was missing! Then I reached a point where I had enough purchase overflow that cigars I was familiar with (ie., smoked several and felt comfortable with the profile and characteristics) stayed in the humidor for over 30 days. Smoked some of those and it was like the sun rose from the West. Yes, I had read plenty about the importance of resting cigars, and it's not that I didn't believe it, maybe I just didn't think it mattered as much as it did, or maybe I thought I was a special sunflower or maybe.. I was impatient. But now that my eyes have been opened to how resting cigars really impacts them, it's easy to wait. It's not even patience, it's just knowing that I want to eat cake not just some sweet dough. Or batter or whatever. 

Perhaps I should have picked a different analogy that I'm more familiar with! 

Despite my little story, I do still struggle with resting cigars when sticks run low. It's more of a logistics issue, I simply don't have the space to hold and rest enough sticks compared to how quickly I burn them. I feel this may be a common theme for noobs like me!
I just smoked a ROTT Flor de Oliva, my first one! And yeah, it had issues. And now, I'm unlikely to smoke one of those ROTT again. Because I already did and it wasn't ready and I'll know what to expect if I do it again. One perspective is that it's a wasted stick. However, it's first-hand experience for me so I don't consider it a waste. 

Great thread!


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Tell me about it, getting my wineador is perhaps the best worst gift I have ever had. It’s exposed me to what I was missing and just like wines, you can only go up, not down. Gotta let them rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graves14 (Oct 6, 2018)

I love this. It’s funny that in my 30’s I find myself wishing everything would slow down. I don’t know if it’s a sign of maturity that I want to savor things more or if I’m just realizing I have less time here than I thought but I love the sentiment either way.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Figured it was bump time

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Saw a 2 day humidor seasoning. Not the first around here. Just thought it was time for a bump on this thread

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Saw a 2 day humidor seasoning. Not the first around here. Just thought it was time for a bump on this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 AND

Wiping down their humidor a couple times a day, or running it under the kitchen sprayer (you know who you are ).

Seriously? Whoever did that was a Ba-Foon !!!!!!

I Take My Bow Now......................


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> AND
> 
> Wiping down their humidor a couple times a day, or running it under the kitchen sprayer (you know who you are ).
> 
> ...


Not many people have a method of seasoning a humidor named after em.. you'll always have that claim to fame my brother

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like to bump this when we get an influx of new members. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## menchacav00 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great information! Hard to apply when the package shows up!

Patience by menchacav00, on Flickr


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

menchacav00 said:


> Great information! Hard to apply when the package shows up!
> 
> Patience by menchacav00, on Flickr


You always fire one up ROTT... for purely scientific purposes of course

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Well-articulated, man. I hadn't come across this thread before. That first post should be the masthead for the site.


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes good thread that I hadn't seen before.

I tend to buy a minimum of 5 packs now....1 to smoke in a month (or less) because I have no patience, and the rest to lay down.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

@ejbpesca take the time to read this thread.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Every few months I bump this old thread for noobs. 

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Think it's about time for a bump

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## adams2672 (Nov 28, 2019)

This is a great post informative and entertaining. I know I had the struggle when I started. I would sit large purchases and smoke cigars from my local B&M. They obviously weren't perfect but my guys do good job keeping them smokable.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Right...improperly seasoned humidors don't work good...Boveda/tupperware is fine for me. Less fuss, more modular capability. 



I don't think the wood humidors are better. It's a nice luxury and there is nothing better than the smell of that cedar which by the way is somewhat endangered...I don't want to get into that too much, but that species is not as common as it used to be and is a CITIES wood. 



I think it's also a big mistake to look at the hygrometer and assume it is accurate, relative humidity is just that, a relative measure and in some cases it's actually off by 5-10 percent...So 60 percent could actually be 65, or 72 could be closer to 80!


I think the excessive moisture of the cigars is enough to season the wood and add moisture...Let the cigars rest, and the humidor will be seasoned...Start wiping the thing with water and you aren't going to stabilize it, your going to saturate it. Overly humidified cigars will season the wood because it will absorb moisture. Wiping it down is not necessary if the cigars are moist to begin with. 



It could very well take months to get the cigars and humidor to acclimate. That's why I like the tupperdores...Less fuss and no guess work. But that doesn't mean the cigars don't need rest.


But I think you missed the most important part of cigar smoking and that is to slow down the smoking. I've seen guys smoke a 6x60 in twenty minutes...and they wonder why they are getting split wrappers


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunch 'o new guys.. figured it was about that time

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Agreed... the best thing about this Forum is how it brings accurate information and advice which saves the Membership lots of money and reduces anxiety.

This is a thread that needs revisiting monthly IMO.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Cigary said:


> Agreed... the best thing about this Forum is how it brings accurate information and advice which saves the Membership lots of money and reduces anxiety.
> 
> This is a thread that needs revisiting monthly IMO.


Glad to see you back. I don't know about saving money, because of someone's advice I buy two boxes of Padrons at a time now. I forget who gave me that advice, but it is excellent advice. :smile2:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Seems like a good time for a refresher. This is one of my favorite threads to reread every so often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRealQuincy (May 2, 2020)

Damn good read thanks for the bump @Wheels Up


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Great threat and read it a few times just to slow me down. For me it depends where I ordered cigars on how patient I should be, I got sticks that really had to stay in the tupper for a few weeks to be better (or maybe a year/years), others can be smoked after a week rest from shipping. I receive most orders in 1 or 2 days after leaving the store, the cons of living in a small country.

In terms of patience and for the short time i'm into this hobby, so I maybe want to hurry this, is getting friends with lighter wrapped cigars. Maduros are hitting my tastebuds right away, natural wrapped cigars are a lot harder to scale on taste. On natural wrapped cigars I get tobacco or earth/dirt (on the positive side, its not im eating a handfull of it) and sometimes a bit pepper (Tatuaje, but thats the usual suspect). The darker cigars I had were much more transitioning in terms of flavour on seperate puffs, each puff goes from taste A to B to XYZ. I do get the tobacco of maduros is matured more, so they might have different in flavor profile which fits my taste. Retrohaling is something I practice, but somehow failed to do, so this might also be a reason I don't get the full flavour on cigars. Anybody got tips?


----------



## Briany (Sep 21, 2016)

To be quite honest, I'm pretty sure I have smoked cigars directly after taking them out of plastic packaging, and I didn't sense a problem. But then I'm not necessarily buying small batches where I can let them sit and develop over time. I'm smoking one every day or every other day, so an order of 150, say, is gone in 6-8 months. 

But on the subject of letting cigars humidify and mellow and develop, there's every chance that they've already been sitting in a humidified storage facility for a good while before that, so wouldn't they have 'developed' a bit already? 

But also, if I get a big order or 150 cigars, I'll split them between 3 tupperdors of 50 cigars each and 2 bovedas. That means that two of those boxes go untouched for at least a couple of months. To be honest, I've never noticed a real difference between to box I crack into immediately and the one left sitting for 4 months. There's duds in each, there's excellent cigars in each. The only real difference I've noticed was in a batch of cigars that got pretty dried out in shipping where leaving them to sit for 6 months while I smoked other ones eventually brought them back to a smokable state.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Enough...do everything










:vs_laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m still learning and appreciating the vast knowledge base found here. There’s a small group of us on my shift, police officers, who gather up on slow nights and smoke. I’m a die hard newb but read and learn, but feel like a snob with some of these other fellas. Tapping ash every 1/4” Smoking sticks they just received. Personally I use Tupperware. Buy a few here and there and once filled , place it my cabinet. As more get filled they get placed to the right. So I have a general idea that the boxes to the left are newer arrivals and need more rest. I am guilty of trying 1 ROTT then going back to the older boxes and comparing how they smoke / taste after 2-3-4 months. 

And I’m going to take the advice of putting the shipping label in the box to help remember when they were purchased.....that’s just gold and can’t even imagine why I hadn’t thought of that till reading this thread. 


This thread, hell.... this site has changed my smoking rituals. So a big thanks to all.


----------



## Hard Light (Aug 16, 2020)

What a read!! I’m about as guilty as you can get with a lot of things that have been discussed in this thread. I’m also green as you can get to this hobby. I know a whole lotta nothing, but I’m getting there.

My whole life is one big hurry. That aircraft (A-10) has a redball, the pilot really wants to fly his mission and flex the bicep of American AirPower to North Korea or Diplomacy through Explosive Landscaping in the M.E. and he needed to be wheels up 30 min ago... What a rush that was, fixing it, pop the salute and watch them taxi off. I did it for 23 years. There was also a whole lot of hurry up and wait. So it’s hard for me to throttle back per se, even at 48. 

I’m getting better. I had my first cigar a little over a month ago. It was a fantastic experience; life slowed way down and I lived in that moment. Since then, I have “accumulated” a few tupperdors. Weird how that happens.. I don’t smoke too often, only on Fridays, for now. So what I have, not all, has been acclimatizing for about a month or so.

I’m currently, seasoning a few Hawkadors. They are an upgrade over what I have now, in size and the tray factor. The inner conflict to get things moved over is in full swing.

After reading this, I’m thinking this is the best thing for me and to liken it to enjoying a cigar...slow down. Not sure who said it, but the, “Not fully seasoned Cedar will suck the life out of your sticks in no time.” Perfect sense and well put, thank you. 

Plus, I need to recal my hydrometers to 65% and not 75%, because I’m running 65% Bovedas. Another thing I learned that I didn’t know. 

I don’t think I’ve had a stick I didn’t care for. Then again, I’m trying to figure out what I’m tasting, other than a sweetened tip. Perhaps that comes in time as well?

Great thread, thank you!!


----------

